# Mac OsX Compatible Printer Drivers For Canon Lbp2900/2900i



## Xtine1981 (Oct 8, 2007)

I have bought a Canon lpd 2900/2900i and use it with my windows notebook - here I have no problems.

Now I have tried to use this printer with my macbook MS OS X (Version 10.4.10) but it didn't work. I read that this printer is not compatible with mac, but I also also have read, that there are some tricks...

Could anyone of you maybe help me with that issue?

Thanks and best regards,
Xtine


----------



## gsahli (Oct 8, 2007)

There is no OS X driver. The only trick I know of is this - The Windows computer must be on to be the print server:

http://iharder.sourceforge.net/current/macosx/winmacprinter/


----------

